
Elon Musk works at a desk at the end of the Model X assembly line - piyushmakhija
http://electrek.co/2016/05/04/elon-musk-works-at-a-desk-at-the-end-of-the-model-x-assembly-line-sleeps-in-a-sleeping-bag-there/
======
benkuykendall
> Tesla’s President of Global Sales and Service Jon McNeil noted that the
> automaker has been working through performance testing and that CEO Elon
> Musk has been personally testing Model X’s as they come off the assembly
> line.

Isn't this bad management practice? I guess as a symbolic gesture of
dedication, this is nice, but it seems like a failure to delegate properly.
Certainly he could hire someone good at testing cars for much less than his
leadership abilities are worth per hour.

Though I guess if it results in generating flattering news stories about
Musk's dedication, it is worth his time... "CEO hires employees to do work" is
a much less evocative headline.

